# anti tetanus dosage please



## Diana/KY (Jan 5, 2003)

I've decided to band my two young bucklings. Can someone give me the dosage of the anti tetanus by weight? Thank you.


----------



## Eveningstar (Aug 11, 2005)

Diana, I think you can use the same dosage as you would for new lambs. I have never used this on my goats, but on my sheep I use a product called Covexin-8 which has all three CD&T in it. It is given three times, three weeks apart to build up immunity, then once a year thereafter. For a week old lamb, I gave a 1ml injection. Three weeks after that, another 1ml injection. Three weeks later I gave the last 1ml injection. I get this from my vet so depending upon the product you are using, you may want to double check to see if it is necessary to inject them.


----------



## livestockmom (Apr 2, 2005)

Yes, you want Tetanus ANTITOXIN at the time of banding. 300 to 500 units of Tetanus Antitoxin will protect your goat for about 2 weeks while he is healing. It is really worth the extra protection while your waiting for the Covexin 8 or CDT to take effect when you start their vaccinations.

We boost moms 6 weeks before delivery of Covexin 8 so this protection is passed through the colostrum but the Tet ant is so inexpensive, worth it in my opinion. We use it at tail docking in lambs, castration, and disbudding, ect.

Our lambs (18-22 lbs at birth ) get 1/2 cc sub q at 3 days old when we tag and dock tails... The tiny bottle should say how many units per lb they get and how many units in the bottle...I dont know why they dont break it down for us...My bottles are in the barn refridgerator or I would help you better, sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

500 units is plenty for kids at disbudding or castration. That's 1/3rd of the 1500 unit vial, I just pull it into 3 syringes. The only goats getting it are purchased kids or purchased does at kidding , our does are vaccainted with tetanus toxoid and have really good immunity.

Remember the antitoxin only lasts about 2 weeks in the system, so one shot will not last until they are having their 2nd tetanus (CD&T or Covexin 8) vaccaination, and you do not have full immunity until the second shot. I am sure it is better than nothing, but better than that is to vaccinate does prekidding and stimulate that immunity in the colostrum. Vicki


----------



## Diana/KY (Jan 5, 2003)

Where in the world did I get anti tetanus??? Yes, I meant Tetanus ANTITOXIN. Just wanting to thank you all for the help. After looking at my boys from the rear view, I may have waited too long to band  ....How old is too old to band them?


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Shoot I knew what you meant. At 48 I am really too young for oldtimers, but there are times a simple word like refridgerator will not come to me  Worse is I am always in such a hurry my spelling is horrible, than I will try to spell something pheonetically...but I don't really know how to spell that either to warn folks  Notice how none of the goat lists have spell check!

Don't band once you can't squish through one testicle at a time. Obviuosly the stainless tongs of old are better than the new smaller ones of plastic, because they stretch that rubberband open more to place it around the testicles.

When dealing with older guys pay really close attention, you do not want to pull in any of the teats or surrounding tissue...get it just past the testicle and roll it up to the teats, not the other way around because you can pull in plumbing that if it is pinched off will kill the buck.

Spray it weekly with Furol or similar with it being fly season. Vicki


----------



## livestockmom (Apr 2, 2005)

Oh no Diana, I knew what you meant and was not correcting you...i'm sorry, I just like to highlight ANTITOXIN because it will be confused with the Tetanus Toxioid found in Covexin 8 and its the ANTITOXIN that gives the immediate short term coverage.... you can call a feed store and ask for the Anitoxin and they will say " sure we have it" then they show you the way to the Covexin 8. :bash: 

If you can get one testicle in, then the other, it is far easier than trying to stretch the band too far. The more streched out the band, the more time it can take for the testicles to fall off. Do a final check to make sure both testicles are still down under the band when you gently ease the elastrator off the tool. Make sure no belly skin or teats are in the band, this is easy to accidently have happen when they get older.


----------



## Diana/KY (Jan 5, 2003)

LOL Vickie. I know exactly what you mean. I'm 47! Livestockmom, that's o.k. I knew you weren't correcting me. I got a good laugh out of that when I realized what I had done. I think I can still squish one testicle at a time through. The bucks are about 5 months old. I'd have to get my calendar out to be sure, but I think that's close. That thing sure does look intimidating though, and I keep thinking about my finger getting in there if it pops loose. :grit: Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## livestockmom (Apr 2, 2005)

Diana, you can keep a pair of fingernail clippers handy with your tool so if you make a mistake, you can cut the band off and reband.


----------



## Diana/KY (Jan 5, 2003)

livestockmom said:


> Diana, you can keep a pair of fingernail clippers handy with your tool so if you make a mistake, you can cut the band off and reband.


Great idea, thanks! I'll probably do the deed this weekend. They're gonna hate me for this. Think I'll have my husband catch and hold them while I do the banding and they'll think he's the one who did it.


----------

